# sourcing parts for Barr external CO2 reactor with venturi



## a1Matt (12 Jun 2008)

I have posted this same request in Tom Barrs forum, but figure it can't hurt to ask here as well...

I want to make a CO2 reactor with the same design that Tom Barr has used here:

http://www.barrreport.com/articles/3444 ... actor.html

I can get hold of the barbs, bioballs and airline tubing easily enough, but I am having trouble finding the clear PVC tubing for the main body and the end caps that slot onto it.

If anyone has any suggestions for sourcing these parts I would be grateful otherwise I'll end up spending Â£50 on an aquamedic 1000 reactor and modifying it with a venturi loop.  and call me a cheapskate but I am aiming to get the whole thing DIY'ed for Â£20   ....


----------



## a1Matt (23 Jun 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I am having trouble finding the clear PVC tubing for the main body and the end caps that slot onto it.



I realised last night that I can use acrylic instead of pvc for the tubing.  Looks like I can get a 1metre length inc. p+p for just under Â£10.

Now I just need to get some endcaps.  I think half the problem is knowing the correct terminology so that I can put the best thing into a search engine.

As an aside, I saw one on another forum where they used a tupperware container designed to hold spaghetti and just melted the plastic and glued some tubing into that.  That would do the trick and save sourcing a separate tube and endcaps - but ideally I want a design that I can 'unscrew' all the components to facilitate cleaning the reactor when needed.


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Jun 2008)

I'm looking into building a new reactor with 16mm hose connectors for one of my tanks this summer.  I've seen the clear tube on Ebay in various sizes at metre lengths so you may want to check that out (if that isn't where you found your ones).  For the PVC fittings Hendersons Plastic have a very wide range at good prices.  I'm thinking of simply putting hosetails on each end (possibly threaded into threaded end caps so they can be undone if I need to clean it) and then simply injecting the CO2 into the 16mm pipe using a reducing tee in the flexible pipe.  I haven't done anything about it yet as I keep changing my mind with the details.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jun 2008)

Ed I hope you then creat a simple to follow guide on the DIY section, I had a look at the Baar link but can't make heads or tails of what they are one about!    :?  :?


----------



## Garuf (23 Jun 2008)

I'd be interested in one of these with super wide tubing, make sure to post up where you found everything.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Jun 2008)

Thanks Ed - that is really helpful. I had not come across Hendersons Plastic before and they do have a good range. I thought I had misread it when I saw the section on pig equipment on their site!

When I finally get it built I will post all sources for parts here.  Like Ed I can't make my mind up on the details for the reactor.  I am currently toying with placing the reactor inline on my canister filters outlet versus standalone with a powerhead. Then again I could have a combo of both!... i.e. powerhead on the reactor inlet and then tee the outlet into the filters return line.  I may well build it without the powerhead and then add it if I think fully inline reduces my flow too much. I am not in a hurry as pondering the options is half the fun of it!


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Jun 2008)

Well my current plan is this (Please bear in mind this will almost certainly be subject to change!);
(All of these will be positioned vertically with the flow coming down through reactor)

16mm tubing from filter.
16mm Tee with 5mm feed (Ebay seller)
16mm tubing
1.5" Stepped threaded hosetail
50mm to 1.5" thread PVC fitting (Henderson's Plastic)
50mm Clear pipe (Ebay seller)
50mm to 1.5" thread PVC fitting (Henderson's Plastic)
1.5" Stepped threaded hosetail
16mm tubing

I'll also probably fit a single 4mm airline valve in near the top to vent the gas when doing water changes.


----------

